# post a photo, any photo youve taken, doesnt have to be a good one..



## Road Guy (May 19, 2016)

we had one of these that accidentally got deleted.. here is round 2!

these don't have to be engineering related, but can be


----------



## NJmike PE (May 19, 2016)

I just took this the other day.







Tower was fully extended to 95 ft.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 19, 2016)




----------



## jeb6294 (May 19, 2016)

I'll see your ladder and raise you a Blackhawk with the doors open.


----------



## NJmike PE (May 19, 2016)

jeb6294 said:


> I'll see your ladder and raise you a Blackhawk with the doors open.
> 
> View attachment 8216


nice! I need to get a helmet cam so the next time I do flashover training I can share the fire rolling over my head


----------



## snickerd3 (May 19, 2016)




----------



## snickerd3 (May 19, 2016)

This is what Dex will get to look at in a few weeks.


----------



## ptatohed (May 19, 2016)

I know this will seem like nothing special to you East Coasters but this was one of the most memorable days of my life.  On December 31st, 2014, starting at 1am, it snowed ~3" in my southern California neighborhood.  It was awesome.  I still open the folder and reminisce over the photos from time to time.


----------



## roadwreck (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Supe (May 19, 2016)

Wyoming is neat.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 19, 2016)

Said person is 6'3"


----------



## DuckFlats (May 19, 2016)




----------



## snickerd3 (May 19, 2016)




----------



## roadwreck (May 19, 2016)




----------



## roadwreck (May 19, 2016)




----------



## knight1fox3 (May 19, 2016)

"Mill-e-wah-que" which is Algonquin for "the good land."






Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## snickerd3 (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 19, 2016)

I hate tapatalk


----------



## roadwreck (May 19, 2016)




----------



## thekzieg (May 19, 2016)

Mt. Rainier from Crystal Mountain.


----------



## MetsFan (May 19, 2016)

Happy oil


----------



## Road Guy (May 19, 2016)

a different life.. seems ages ago..


----------



## Supe (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Dark Knight (May 19, 2016)

This is one thread I am going to like...


----------



## Dark Knight (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Dark Knight (May 19, 2016)

TOOOOOOOP BEACHESSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Knight (May 19, 2016)




----------



## roadwreck (May 19, 2016)




----------



## MetsFan (May 19, 2016)




----------



## MetsFan (May 19, 2016)




----------



## MetsFan (May 19, 2016)

This is one of my favorite pictures I've taken of my oldest when he was a few months old:


----------



## akwooly (May 19, 2016)




----------



## snickerd3 (May 19, 2016)

akwooly said:


>


Free Willy!!!


----------



## PE-ness (May 19, 2016)

Here's a selfie I took a few minutes ago:


----------



## thekzieg (May 19, 2016)

You're reeeeeeeally pale...


----------



## Baconator (May 19, 2016)




----------



## matt267 PE (May 20, 2016)

@Baconator = my wife ?

HFS, I'm in trouble.


----------



## goodal (May 20, 2016)

I pass this barn everyday going to work. I have way too many pictures of it.


----------



## goodal (May 20, 2016)

Took this while on the roof inspecting a church reno.


----------



## goodal (May 20, 2016)

Providence, RI


----------



## Flyer_PE (May 20, 2016)

Sunset at 8000 ft.


----------



## Baconator (May 20, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> @Baconator = my wife ?
> 
> HFS, I'm in trouble.


you have a lot of explaining to do


----------



## matt267 PE (May 20, 2016)

goodal said:


> Providence, RI
> 
> View attachment 8243


Home sweet home.


----------



## Dark Knight (May 20, 2016)

MetsFan said:


> This is one of my favorite pictures I've taken of my oldest when he was a few months old:


That is a winner there!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cement (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Ship Wreck PE (May 20, 2016)

Could that small river really make the Grand Canyon??

I took this several years ago while having lunch in the canyon.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 20, 2016)

Climbing Mt Evans back in 2014.


----------



## Road Guy (May 20, 2016)




----------



## knight1fox3 (May 20, 2016)

Work meeting?  LOL


----------



## mudpuppy (May 20, 2016)

Just a couple from my recent Hawaii trip:






Molten rock






Sunrise over the Pacific


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 23, 2016)




----------



## snickerd3 (May 24, 2016)

Intact pre-1942 Mark II grenades from a burial pit at coworkers clean up project


----------



## mevans154 (May 24, 2016)

View attachment 8293


View attachment 8290


View attachment 8291


View attachment 8292


----------



## mevans154 (May 24, 2016)

View attachment 8294


----------



## mevans154 (May 24, 2016)

mevans154 said:


>


Other extreme...Winter in New Jersey


----------



## mevans154 (May 24, 2016)

mevans154 said:


> View attachment 8293


Riding in Dubai last month.  Really fun, but never been so tired after riding!


----------



## Ble_PE (May 24, 2016)

Why does Tapatalk suck so bad? I can't even find this thread on it. Maybe since I'm posting on here now I'll be able to see it and post some pics from my phone.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 24, 2016)

Ble_PE said:


> Why does Tapatalk suck so bad? I can't even find this thread on it. Maybe since I'm posting on here now I'll be able to see it and post some pics from my phone.


Their recent round of "updates" seems really bad.  I think some of their developers should create a discussion forum and actually _use_ it for that to see what works and what doesn't.  Am I right @Ken PE 3.0?


----------



## Road Guy (May 24, 2016)

damn native American graffiti artist..


----------



## Dleg (May 24, 2016)

Look at the boner on that guy.


----------



## Road Guy (May 24, 2016)

I was wondering who would notice that


----------



## Dleg (May 24, 2016)

:ghey:


----------



## Supe (May 25, 2016)

LOL, graffiti penises.  Withstanding the test of time.


----------



## mudpuppy (May 25, 2016)

But what's with the giant hands?


----------



## matt267 PE (May 25, 2016)

mudpuppy said:


> But what's with the giant hands?


They were the Donald Trumps of the time.


----------



## Road Guy (May 25, 2016)

It also looks to me like clearly there was an alien


----------



## snickerd3 (May 25, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> I was wondering who would notice that


i noticed too, but I couldn't come up with a witty response...my brain wasn't far enough in the gutter yesterday.


----------



## kevo_55 (May 25, 2016)

You know what they say about big hands....


----------



## Supe (May 25, 2016)

Did somebody say big hands?


----------



## akwooly (May 25, 2016)

kevo_55 said:


> You know what they say about big hands....


you have to wear big gloves.


----------



## Dleg (May 25, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> It also looks to me like clearly there was an alien


And the guy with the boner is about to stick it in the alien's butt.


----------



## Wolverine (May 25, 2016)

I`m going to get another cup of coffee so I can spit it out all over my screen after that comment ^^^.




Men's Mountain Biking Cigar Smoking Scotch Drinking Weekend (MMBCSSDWE) - Lake Tahoe.

Getting ready to fire a Gabo, an excellent blend hand-rolled by one of my buddies.


----------



## Dleg (May 25, 2016)

A Red Rooster Stout, from Kramer's Bar in Palau.  Why the F did I give that life up....


----------



## Ble_PE (May 25, 2016)

I can finally see this thread in Tapatalk. Here's a few pics from field work this week.

Looking down on Diamond Head:





Manoa Valley:






Kaneohe Bay:


----------



## Dleg (May 26, 2016)

Boo!  (I wish I was there)


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 26, 2016)

Dleg said:


> Boo!  (I wish I was there)


You're not in the Continental United States...isn't that close enough?


----------



## Freon (May 27, 2016)

My friend took this one of me, close enough?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 27, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> > 25 minutes ago, Ble_PE said: Why does Tapatalk suck so bad? I can't even find this thread on it. Maybe since I'm posting on here now I'll be able to see it and post some pics from my phone.
> 
> 
> Their recent round of "updates" seems really bad.  I think some of their developers should create a discussion forum and actually _use_ it for that to see what works and what doesn't.  Am I right @Ken PE 3.0?


Why would you think I would want any part of that??!?? lol

I hate tapatalk


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Road Guy (Jun 1, 2016)

See if u can find something peculiar in this photo..


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 1, 2016)

Is that a bear?


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 1, 2016)

Bison. What was cool is that it just stepped out of the woods right as I took the picture


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 1, 2016)

Did the kids notice?


----------



## Dleg (Jun 1, 2016)

What, not the giant python in the grass behind them??


----------



## PE Stamps (Jun 1, 2016)

Wake Island


----------



## akwooly (Jun 1, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Bison. What was cool is that it just stepped out of the woods right as I took the picture


bison photobomb


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 1, 2016)

the kids did notice it, it was really cool it just popped out of the woods like that, this was a hike we did in western Yellowstone was a long one, deep off of the pavement, didn't see a soul the entire time..


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 1, 2016)

This....I laughed watching them "flutter" behind the truck!

View attachment 8383


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 1, 2016)

When they built it, it was the largest dual unit commercial nuclear power plant on the planet.

It's now the largest dual unit nuclear power plant to be decommissioned.


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE (Jun 1, 2016)

is that Crystal River in Florida?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 1, 2016)

^Zion Station in Northern Illinois.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 1, 2016)

Flyer_PE said:


> ^Zion Station in Northern Illinois.


Zion was larger than Exelon? :huh:


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 1, 2016)

At the time Zion was built, it was the highest output dual unit site in the world.  LaSalle, Byron, and



knight1fox3 said:


> Zion was larger than Exelon? :huh:


[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]At the time Zion was built, it was the highest output dual unit site in the world. It was one of the first 4-loop PWRs.  The earlier units were 2-loop like Point Beach with lower MWe output. LaSalle, Byron, and Braidwood were built later. [/COLOR]

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Another interesting bit of trivia is that Zion was ininitally planned as a six unit site.  The other four units ended up being split between Byron and Braidwood stations.[/COLOR]


----------



## MetsFan (Jun 2, 2016)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> This....I laughed watching them "flutter" behind the truck!


This would've been perfect with Toy Story toys.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 3, 2016)

Flyer_PE said:


> At the time Zion was built, it was the highest output dual unit site in the world.  LaSalle, Byron, and
> 
> [COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]At the time Zion was built, it was the highest output dual unit site in the world. It was one of the first 4-loop PWRs.  The earlier units were 2-loop like Point Beach with lower MWe output. LaSalle, Byron, and Braidwood were built later. [/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Another interesting bit of trivia is that Zion was ininitally planned as a six unit site.  The other four units ended up being split between Byron and Braidwood stations.[/COLOR]


So how is nuclear so expensive that without additional subsidies the clinton reactor will be closing next year?    seems like a bad business model if you are operating at a huge loss for years, but yet other survive.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 3, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> So how is nuclear so expensive that without additional subsidies the clinton reactor will be closing next year?    seems like a bad business model if you are operating at a huge loss for years, but yet other survive.


The wholesale price of electricity is very low right now due to the abundance of natural gas.  The subsidies being applied to wind are also keeping it's cost artificially low.  These plants are now merchant plants which is a completly different financial world than existed when they were built.

Quad Cities is an older station that's going to need extensive retrofitting to continue long term operations.  It's been on the short list of plants to be shut down for quite a while.  Clinton is a single unit facility.  The support organization for a single unit plant isn't much smaller than that required for a multiple unit site so the cost per MWe is higher there than at the dual unit sites with similar output per unit (LaSalle, Byron, Braidwood).


----------



## Supe (Jun 3, 2016)

Flyer hit the nail on the head.


----------



## envirotex (Jun 3, 2016)

View attachment 8391


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 3, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> So how is nuclear so expensive that without additional subsidies the clinton reactor will be closing next year?    seems like a bad business model if you are operating at a huge loss for years, but yet other survive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hadn't heard about the impending Clinton shut-down.  I designed their spent-fuel handling crane which was my last project before leaving P&amp;H.  Nice little multi-million dollar investment that will hardly see any returns.  Hopefully it can assist them with decom.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 3, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> I hadn't heard about the impending Clinton shut-down.  I designed their spent-fuel handling crane which was my last project before leaving P&amp;H.  Nice little multi-million dollar investment that will hardly see any returns.  Hopefully it can assist them with decom.


just announced.  clinton in 2017, quad cities area site in 2018


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 3, 2016)

and back to pictures


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 3, 2016)

https://thefunnyplace.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Star-Wars-Shower.jpg


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 3, 2016)

@frazil


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 3, 2016)

@snickerd3, you take some very unique pictures.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 6, 2016)

Taken from the driveway of a house I was looking to rent.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 6, 2016)

Amazing view...minus the street.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Road Guy (Jun 10, 2016)

I like this thread, it lets me know who the travel snobs with fatty money are


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 10, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> I like this thread, it lets me know who the travel snobs with fatty money are


other than the one right above your post, they were all work trips from my hubby's old job.  only had to pay for my costs ...even for the trip to new zealand


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 10, 2016)

is your husbands old job hiring?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 10, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> is your husbands old job hiring?


nope, they are in the shitter actually,  down to a couple part time people that only work when they get orders.   that's why he doesn't work there anymore, badly run company that was routine up to 6 months behind on paychecks


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 10, 2016)

Lunch on the water! Awesome weather.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 10, 2016)

My lunch on the water (from Wednesday):


----------



## jijir83 (Jun 10, 2016)

Can't wait for the house to be done [emoji4] (Ile de la Tortue, Haiti)





Sent from my SURTAB-722-3G-HD-1S using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL (Jun 12, 2016)

Went to Marathon Key with the wife to check out a couple seawall projects. The 7 mile bridge at sunset is just as cool as I remember.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 12, 2016)

That's the other place In the US I would like to live if I wasn't in CO. (Well one island north of there)


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 17, 2016)

Made it here a few weeks ago, Id have to put this on the top 5 list of coolest things I have seen with my own eyes.. (a little crowded for my taste though)


----------



## DuckFlats (Jun 17, 2016)

SE_FL said:


> Went to Marathon Key with the wife to check out a couple seawall projects. The 7 mile bridge at sunset is just as cool as I remember./monthly_2016_06/image.thumb.jpeg.f0bcf395087c726150b8818af5fbacb9.jpeg


Lots of big tarpon under that and Bahia Honda Bridge.


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 20, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Made it here a few weeks ago, Id have to put this on the top 5 list of coolest things I have seen with my own eyes.. (a little crowded for my taste though)View attachment 8412


where is that?  It looks a barren wasteland.  where is everyone going?


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 20, 2016)

Great Sand Dunes National Park (Southern CO)  apparently the winds pick up sands over the desert and they get dropped here (mountains are in the way or something)  people hike to the top of them and then either "run down" or slide down them.  They are 699' tall (tallest in North America)  We went to the top of the one on the right, didn't make it all the way to the "top" (the tallest one you can see towards the left)


----------



## Dleg (Jun 20, 2016)

^Easily one of my favorite places in the world, too.  The crowd looks ridiculous, though.... 

The "best thing ever" is to climb them in the moonlight, with the sand still warm from the sun on your bare feet.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 20, 2016)

yeah this was the parks "2nd busiest weekend" when the river was flowing at high capacity, but it was pretty fun. most people stopped at the lower dune you see at the base there

My kids scout troop goes camping there every fall, we missed it last year but plan to go this year, from their pictures they had the place to themselves )&amp; there is a really nice looking 4WD trail in the park as well..


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 20, 2016)

how far is the walk into and out of the park?  looks very exposed.  Not very "fudgey" friendly.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 20, 2016)

From July 2014 to July 2015, my desk was where the front half of the right tread is in this pic.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 20, 2016)

Did you leave anything in your desk?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 20, 2016)

I was back there looking for my damn notebook when I took the picture.  Didn't find it.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 21, 2016)

Cable Beach


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 21, 2016)

I don't see the cable?


----------



## Supe (Jun 21, 2016)

Its UG cable.


----------



## tangowhiskey (Jun 21, 2016)

blybrook PE said:


> Cable Beach


I thought this looked familiar.  Snorkeling/diving off pebble beach is one of the best locations!


----------



## DanHalen (Jun 22, 2016)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanHalen (Jun 22, 2016)

Around here our police are "special".... Lol





Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 22, 2016)

Tailgating the fuzz a little close ?


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 23, 2016)

and he saw you take that picture.  You're a marked man now.


----------



## DanHalen (Jun 23, 2016)

MA_PE said:


> and he saw you take that picture.  You're a marked man now.


LOL.... Yeah probably

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 24, 2016)

This is the beach across the street from the house we rented in Maui, with MiniBuff 1 in the distance, and MiniBuff 2 in the foreground.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 25, 2016)

Sweet! (But no white sandy beach?)


----------



## jijir83 (Jun 25, 2016)

White sandy beach is not always the prize. But what you find.... mmmmm


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 25, 2016)

Conch fritters tonight?


----------



## jijir83 (Jun 25, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Conch fritters tonight?


I wish! [emoji17] Not for 2 months when my mommy gets in. Has to be island-style and I don't have that kind of patience when cooking.

Sent from my SURTAB-722-3G-HD-1S using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 26, 2016)

September 2014:







June 2016:


----------



## Supe (Jun 27, 2016)

Which plant is that, Flyer?

Two things I'll never get used to seeing - Cherenkov glow, and storage casks sitting casually outside in the open.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 27, 2016)

Supe said:


> Which plant is that, Flyer?
> 
> Two things I'll never get used to seeing - Cherenkov glow, and storage casks sitting casually outside in the open.


I'm pretty sure that is Zion.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 27, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> I'm pretty sure that is Zion.


Yep.  That's what remains of Zion Nuclear Power Station.


----------



## envirotex (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Greetings from Seaside Heights, New Jersey.

I hate tapatalk


----------



## geomane (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 28, 2016)

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Greetings from Seaside Heights, New Jersey.
> 
> I hate tapatalk


Where's all the floating garbage? :dunno:


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 28, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Where's all the floating garbage? :dunno:








Better?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 28, 2016)

That's a lot of garbage.

I hate tapatalk


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 28, 2016)

Who said they float?


----------



## Supe (Jun 29, 2016)

For the "women" in that photo, it's probably an educated guess.


----------



## jijir83 (Jun 29, 2016)

Jmcc06 said:


> /monthly_2016_06/FB_IMG_1467077279404.jpg.fdb277b2bdff4eb630e8b761f785a261.jpg


Heavenly?

Sent from my SURTAB-722-3G-HD-1S using Tapatalk


----------



## geomane (Jun 29, 2016)

jijir83 said:


> Heavenly?
> 
> Sent from my SURTAB-722-3G-HD-1S using Tapatalk


Yep


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 29, 2016)

^- that looks like an actual 4X6 glossy photo that was printed and then scanned?

the Alaska contingent see a lot of these, but this guy hung around our camp all weekend..

I apologize to the @Dark Knight Photography Company for the crappy pic! I know it wont meet his standards


----------



## geomane (Jun 29, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> ^- that looks like an actual 4X6 glossy photo that was printed and then scanned?


I have it as my fb background and just saved it on my phone and posted from there.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 29, 2016)

cool,  wasnt being "critical' just these days no one knows how to print out a photo anymore so thought it was an old school type pic..


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 29, 2016)

Which one is it folks? Can I smoke the stogie or not?


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 29, 2016)

AeroMexico Flight then probably yes!


----------



## Supe (Jun 30, 2016)

Straight cigarettes or cigars are not allowed.  Bent ones are permitted.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Road Guy (Jul 11, 2016)

^- Forgot the text- this is a crappy pic of one of the wildfires going right now. This one is about 30 miles west of Boulder in a small town called Nederland (major hippie town)  You can kind of see the smoke in the middle)  were about 60-80 miles from this and we cant open the windows at night like we normally do. what sucks is this one wasn't a natural forest fire (like from God) but from some transients who didn't put out a campfire (they were arrested yesterday)  news is reporting them as campers from Alabama, but they are part of the huge transient "leather tramps" that live in the Areas around Boulder..


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 30, 2016)

moose, its whats for dinner!


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2016)

^ self marinating!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 15, 2016)

went and saw some old history over the weekend, in the late 1800's they built a RR track through the mountains into the Rockies over the continental divide. Eventually they built a  tunnel through the mountains that saved the trains something like 4 hours. but here is an old pic of the train trestle bridge and what it looks like today- we did walk across several of these, there are still a bunch of these up there (well 3) but if you like the "old west" It was pretty cool.. you can still drive the old RR bed (which is now a 4WD, MTN Bike, Snow mobile road) - were going to come back and bike it in a couple of weeks (well see how far we get)






What it looks like today (they imploded the tunnel)


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 15, 2016)

was the tunnel under the trestles?  No settlement/loss of structure when they imploaded it?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm not sure, I cant find much details on it, they may have just dynamited the entrances areas..

looks like the thing has held up (fairly) well this past 100 years though..


----------



## goodal (Aug 16, 2016)

did you test it out?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 16, 2016)

After a mtn biker walked his bike across it my younger son and I walked across it. The beams are like 4' tall... The wife was not very happy about it though (normal)


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 16, 2016)

I take it the mtn biker was a physically larger person than you.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 16, 2016)

Lol- actually no, but since there wasn't a sign telling us not to walk on the bridge I waited until I saw someone else do it to know that it was "OK "


----------



## Supe (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Road Guy (Aug 16, 2016)

It wasn't that far down


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 16, 2016)

It does not look either OSHA or ADA compliant to me.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 16, 2016)

It's the "wild Wild West" ...

Other ones were in better shape - u used to be able to drive over these up until around 1994 when a tunnel caved in and blocked the route...


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 16, 2016)

Here's the tunnel... Since I figured it was part of the story...






Looks safe to me?


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 16, 2016)

It's pretty amazing that the bridge is still there but the tunnel isn't.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 16, 2016)

I really think the second bridge I posted must get some form of maintenance, or maybe wood doesn't rot at 11,500 feet as quickly? It almost looked like it had been pressure washed..

What's really cool to me is that before the tunnel there was a hotel, train station, saloon, etc at the top of the pass (@11,000 feet) that had  to be a site to see back in the day..


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Road Guy (Aug 16, 2016)

the tunnel did have a cave in, its not in terrible shape, I don't know why they didn't just blast the rest of the roof away..  The barriers are actually pre cast concrete barriers stood up on their ends and welded together at the top (with a huge rebar)

So in the 1990's during the summer you could drive from Boulder over the mountains to winter park.  Boulder closed the road, they blamed it on the liability of the cave in (but there are many other places you can get hurt driving the road) the real story I heard was they don't like the "environmental damage" 4WD vehicle's due to "climate change" and they like to leave their side of the road as primarily a mountain biking road / area..

It still took us over an hour to drive the 15 miles up the old RR bed, so I guess its not that much of a time saver to get over the mountain.

But it was a neat adventure with some cool history (plus I got to drive the jeep through some mud)


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 22, 2016)

kiddos loved watching this guy out the back window this weekend.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 19, 2016)

this is all we get for fall "color" but at the amount of cars pulled over to take pictures you would have thought there was a UFO off in the woods..


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 19, 2016)

Weak. I'll be biking up to the Maroon Bells this coming weekend. I'll get some photos while I'm there.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 19, 2016)

the only colors for fall here are green and yellow...


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 20, 2016)

the news talking heads have already started whining that the drought here in New England will negatively impact the leaf-peeping.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 20, 2016)

We need someone from the Appalachian area to post some actual fall color!

This is the maroon bells yesterday (wife's pic). Still "meh"


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Supe (Sep 20, 2016)

Bob Ross called - he wants his painting back.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 20, 2016)

This is from a few years ago...


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm breaking the rules since I didn't take this pic, but "this" is fall color..


----------



## Supe (Sep 20, 2016)

Looks like NC in about a month.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 20, 2016)

I mean don't get me wrong the aspens are kind of pretty (when the sun hits them) but there were people lined up as far as I could see around the road taking pic's of what looked like my first picture, at first I thought I was at Yellowstone and someone saw a beer..  And then when we stopped on the town to get coffee on the way back there were people that had actually travelled to see this? I guess is your from Kansas or Nebraska where there are no trees this is the next best thing, but it was really strange to me..


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 20, 2016)

Taken at Peninsula State Park in Door County, WI (northern part). Great time of year (2015).


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Road Guy (Sep 21, 2016)

Took this today at the ball game, Too many rules in this society for me man


----------



## envirotex (Sep 22, 2016)

Ratliff Stadium. Go Mojo.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 24, 2016)

Walked a 5k today to raise money for St. Jude. Such a great cause.


----------



## thekzieg (Oct 2, 2016)

Back in Pullman this weekend for the WSU/Oregon game. The hills are all full of freshly harvested wheat stalks.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 3, 2016)

That picture is causing @snickerd3's allergies to flare up.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 3, 2016)

FLBuff PE said:


> That picture is causing @snickerd3's allergies to flare up.


you betcha...although since it is wheat and not corn, it wouldn't be so bad


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 3, 2016)

Cool interactive map for those seeking fall foliage:

https://smokymountains.com/fall-foliage-map/


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 25, 2016)

Video taken via drone at the bed &amp; breakfast we frequently stay at. Skip to 3:00 if you want to see some of the peak fall coloring in WI.

http://spin.vision/2ew3qsj


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 7, 2016)

Leaving Fukuoka Japan.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 7, 2016)

Mammoth Caves


----------



## YMZ PE (Nov 9, 2016)

Downtown in my hood.


----------



## Supe (Nov 9, 2016)

This is very sad.  Fires have been out of control in the Graham County/Robbinsville, NC area.  This is the section of forest that our yearly hillclimb event runs in.  Videos of town just showed a haze so thick you can't even see the traffic signals until you're a few feet in front of them.  The drought is really hurting them, and I hope both the people and the landscape come out of this OK.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 9, 2016)

I know wildfires are a natural part of the forest but I don't recall many in the Appalachians over the years, hope you all get some rain soon!  Are these all lightning born or campfire born?

we had one in the summer that was around 60 miles away and you could really smell and taste the smoke from that far away - that one was started by some bums from Alabama (like no joke young people that choose to be homeless that started a campfire but didn't put it out)


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 9, 2016)

Yea, I've never seen anything like that in the Appalachians. I hope relief comes soon!


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 9, 2016)

The smoke from those fires has made it's way down to Atlanta.  It was really hazy this morning and it's not the normal "big city" haziness.


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 10, 2016)

Smoke was even worse here today.  Some rain would be nice. :\


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 10, 2016)

They are saying out here La Niña is going to delay winter a month.....


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 11, 2016)

It's been unusually warm this fall, we routinely had highs in the upper 80's through October.  It also hasn't rained much during that time.  We haven't had significant rainfall in two months.


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 11, 2016)

Tora Tora Tora






Aka the antenna towers responsible for the attack on Pearl Harbor.


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 12, 2016)

And here's a shot of one tower at the hirado castle in Japan:


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 13, 2016)

Hopefully those are the rebuilt tora tora tora towers! Can't imagine Doolittle raiders would have left those standing?


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 13, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Hopefully those are the rebuilt tora tora tora towers! Can't imagine Doolittle raiders would have left those standing?


I'll try to find out from the Navy guys today while on site. It had sounded as if they were original when we were getting our tour from the contractor.

Edit: they are the original towers. We didn't bomb this far North.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 13, 2016)

roadwreck said:


> The smoke from those fires has made it's way down to Atlanta.  It was really hazy this morning and it's not the normal "big city" haziness.


Having just recently visited there, we could totally smell it during the day.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 13, 2016)

My kids scout troop had thanksgiving in this (reproduction) Fort.. it was really cool and we cooked all the food in Dutch ovens or over "coals". Was a blast....






I think the indigenous people burned down the original fort (not that there's anything wrong with that)


----------



## Supe (Nov 14, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> I know wildfires are a natural part of the forest but I don't recall many in the Appalachians over the years, hope you all get some rain soon!  Are these all lightning born or campfire born?
> 
> we had one in the summer that was around 60 miles away and you could really smell and taste the smoke from that far away - that one was started by some bums from Alabama (like no joke young people that choose to be homeless that started a campfire but didn't put it out)


They think there are multiple sources - some lightning based, one as the result of a car fire, and several from trash burning.  It's pretty rare for it to get as dry as it is out there.  The smoke was bad.  Sunday morning in Hickory, NC which is about 3.5 hours east was a total fog, and the smell was very thick.  I had to drive a good 30 minutes south for it to start to dissipate.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 14, 2016)

heh heh....."Dutch ovens"


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 20, 2016)

My view this morning...






Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 20, 2016)

You lookin' for turkey bacon?


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 20, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> My view this morning...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hack! A real sniper never reveals his position. That muzzle should be concealed.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 20, 2016)

Day 2






Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Supe (Nov 21, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


> Hack! A real sniper never reveals his position. That muzzle should be concealed.


I don't think you need to be a sniper when the extent of your target's logic is "guys!  Over here!  There's food all over the place, in the middle of nowhere!  Wow, talk about luck!"


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 21, 2016)

Epicenter at Nagasaki.


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 21, 2016)

@blybrook PE, 

Are you in still in Japan? did you feel the quake? Hope you're ok.


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 21, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> @blybrook PE, Are you in still in Japan? did you feel the quake? Hope you're ok.


Leaving tomorrow. The quake was to far north to feel where I'm at. The folks on base were talking about it too. Doesn't sound like there was to much damage from what I'm hearing thus far.


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 21, 2016)

Looks like they're talking about possible tsunami now too.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 22, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> Looks like they're talking about possible tsunami now too.


Heard about this too. Hopefully they've since improved their infrastructure surrounding Fukashima (sp?).


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 22, 2016)

I heard that Obama is on his way to apologize already..


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 22, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> > 16 hours ago, matt267 PE said: Looks like they're talking about possible tsunami now too.
> 
> 
> Heard about this too. Hopefully they've since improved their infrastructure surrounding Fukashima (sp?).


Two of the plants were shut down immediately following the shaker. Caused a few blackouts but there was no damages reported that I've heard of. Everything is up and running again from what broken engrish I've been able to decipher.

It sounds like they were more prepared this time to handle the shake and rinse cycles.


----------



## Supe (Nov 22, 2016)

blybrook PE said:


> Two of the plants were shut down immediately following the shaker. Caused a few blackouts but there was no damages reported that I've heard of. Everything is up and running again from what broken engrish I've been able to decipher.
> 
> It sounds like they were more prepared this time to handle the shake and rinse cycles.


They should be, but keep in mind, the tsunami is what did the real damage at Fukushima, not the earthquake itself.  They downgraded the tsunami threat this morning to what looked like some mild storm surge that didn't even cause flooding.


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 23, 2016)

blybrook PE said:


> Two of the plants were shut down immediately following the shaker. Caused a few blackouts but there was no damages reported that I've heard of. Everything is up and running again from what broken engrish I've been able to decipher.
> 
> It sounds like they were more prepared this time to handle the shake and rinse cycles.


To be fair, they shut down the plants during the earthquake 5 years ago too.  I'd be curious to know if they've moved their backup generators since then.


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 23, 2016)

Nice view today...


----------



## Ultrafault (Nov 26, 2016)

Remember school? Good times.


----------



## Voomie (Nov 27, 2016)

I went to see this yesterday.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 27, 2016)

Voomie said:


> I went to see this yesterday.Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Drove by it last year on my way to a site visit. Heard it's kinda neat to see.


----------



## Voomie (Nov 27, 2016)

Definitely worth the trip if you are a fan of the movie.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolverine (Nov 28, 2016)

You'll put your eye out, kid.


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## Voomie (Nov 28, 2016)

blybrook PE said:


>


Apparently they don't use the MUTCD IN Asia.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jijir83 (Dec 2, 2016)

Today at Squaw. 

::Happiness::


----------



## jijir83 (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Road Guy (Dec 2, 2016)

Lifts turning?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jijir83 (Dec 2, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Lifts turning?Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah! They had most intermediate trails and lifts open yesterday. Not a lot of the Blacks but still plenty. I don't think I've had 3 miles of blue trails nonstop before. That was awesome!

Sent from my SURTAB-722-3G-HD-1S using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 3, 2016)

were running  month late on our snow, be glad when we get caught up, most places only have 10% of the runs open around here


----------



## jijir83 (Dec 4, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> were running  month late on our snow, be glad when we get caught up, most places only have 10% of the runs open around here [emoji20]


The app doesn't show me members info like my laptop. Where are you? Time for a family ski trip west?  Conditions are looking like they'll be awesome out here. If I were the emotional type, I would have cried of joy on Thursday.

Sent from my SURTAB-722-3G-HD-1S using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm in Colorado but I think only vail is on track... I was at winter park for a scout trip this past weekend... 8 out of 166 runs open... I drove the kids and waited in this line,did one run and then went to the bar....were supposed to get some good storms this week so I'm hoping we get caught up.... i can't take much more of this.....






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jijir83 (Dec 4, 2016)

Yikes!

Yeah... I'd be at the bar too. This looks like end of last season at Heavenly around spring. Everyone and their mother was there. Another reason why I switched to Squaw this year.

Fingers crossed and sending some words to the snow gods for all of us 

Sent from my SURTAB-722-3G-HD-1S using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## Road Guy (Dec 6, 2016)

its easy to be outdone by the Dark Knights photography skills, but this young eagle I caught a pic of while out for a jog one day, if you look closely at its feet you can see a snake it picked up from the edge of the water..

we always see this eagle (its head hasn't turned white yet) except for when I take my good camera to the lake..(this is next to our neighborhood)


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 6, 2016)

if you like Christmas light luminaries...it changes colors too!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 6, 2016)

That looks like an epic game of beer pong.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 6, 2016)

FLBuff PE said:


> That looks like an epic game of beer pong.


they do sell alcohol for the duration of the event


----------



## Supe (Dec 6, 2016)

FLBuff PE said:


> That looks like an epic game of beer pong.


Even more epic if you play it during an acid trip!


----------



## jijir83 (Dec 9, 2016)

Don't know if this will post or if it looks as great as I saw it







... My view this morning on Ile de la Tortue, Haiti.

Sent from my SURTAB-722-3G-HD-1S using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 4, 2017)

The first sunrise of 2017 from the summit of Haleakala in Maui. The two peaks/shadows you can see on the right side of the photo are the tallest two volcanoes on the Big Island, Mauna Kea and Mauna Loa. When we flew into Maui you could actually see the snow on top of Mauna Kea.


----------



## thekzieg (Jan 12, 2017)

I think being a structural engineer made me love visiting the Eiffel Tower even more.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 12, 2017)

Finally, blue skies after a stormy past week.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 17, 2017)

So I snapped this picture over the weekend that was the same backdrop for one of the greatest (Christmas) movies ever made...






???!!!!!!?????!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 18, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> ???!!!!!!?????!


If that is asking for an answer, then it is Christmas Vacation.  I don't see the Toys for Tots donation box, though.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 19, 2017)

I had been to this particular wal-mart at least a half dozen times but I didn't make the discovery until I parked in the back of the lot I was like whoa!

My teenage kids were not very interested in my "discovery"  .

This is the wall mart at the Breckinridge /Frisco exit...


----------



## cement (Jan 25, 2017)

Boreas Pass Road, not far from Breckinridge


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 25, 2017)

The boys asked for the usual Xbox/iTunes/DS game stuff this year for Christmas.  Instead they got....  Now just waiting for warmer weather.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 25, 2017)

how do you hide that until xmas


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 26, 2017)

snickerd3 said:


> how do you hide that until xmas


Mom's garage under a bunch of blankets/towels.  I was sweating because they were a Black Friday purchase at Dick's so they were over there for a month and we were still going over there quite a bit.

Got one for myself as well.  Had to hide that one at mom's house too because it'd look a little strange if I suddenly had a kayak sitting in our garage for myself.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 27, 2017)

jeb6294 said:


> The boys asked for the usual Xbox/iTunes/DS game stuff this year for Christmas.  Instead they got....  Now just waiting for warmer weather./monthly_2017_01/IMG_1673.thumb.JPG.c8f03d8f07a2735853386d117c7ac224.JPG


I don't think the one in the middle is going to float.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 27, 2017)

Yeah, stepson got an electric mini-bike.  Little SOB won't ride it.  It's still sitting about 4-ft from where that picture was taken.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 27, 2017)

why doesn't he ride it?  weather or did he not like it?  My kids would love that!!!!


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 27, 2017)

He's just chicken.  I'm about ready to tell the 10yo to go out and ride it so it at least gets some use and the battery doesn't crap out.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 27, 2017)

I am not normally one of those overly cautious people but just to let you know several years ago we bought our son a similar model and it was really cool, but one day he was going down a hill and the throttle got stuck and he crashed straight into a (thankfully old) 6 foot tall privacy fence, lots of scratches, but the thing kept running and the wheel did a # on his leg.. I took it back to the store the next day and after several F- bombs I got my money back..


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 27, 2017)

^Helicopter parent.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 30, 2017)

The 10yo had him out in the yard riding it around this weekend.  It looked like the DMV out there.  He had stuff set up to make little lanes for him to do turns and braking and even u-turns.  Must be easier for a "cool older brother" to get him to do it.


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 1, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> I don't think the one in the middle is going to float.


Sure it will.  Just need to make a few modifications....


----------



## jijir83 (Feb 13, 2017)

View from Lakeview trail at Alpine yesterday. Life is good sometimes.






Sent from my SURTAB-722-3G-HD-1S using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 19, 2017)

Sure wish I had time for a few runs...






Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 20, 2017)

I am giving serious thought to taking a year off skiing- or maybe just buying a 4 pack and not getting a season pass next year.. Days like this are so much more enjoyable..


----------



## jijir83 (Feb 20, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> I am giving serious thought to taking a year off skiing- or maybe just buying a 4 pack and not getting a season pass next year.. Days like this are so much more enjoyable..


 I'm thinking the same for next year. My problem is that I can't call in "sick" from work all season long and the drive on weekends is extremely brutal. I remember driving right at the end of a storm to go skiing on the east coast. Here in CA, if I dare, I'll be driving 4-5 hours to go 100 miles [emoji20] I'm torn. It's either that or I gather enough pennies to buy something in Tahoe. ::FirstWorldProblems::

Sent from my SURTAB-722-3G-HD-1S using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 20, 2017)

so far I've got 15 days in this year, Id say maybe half of those days I actually had a really good time. Most of those were the week before Christmas and few other scattered days.

Yesterday we had gotten so sick of the lines in Steamboat ( snow was terrible too) we decided to snow shoe some and then we rode our boards back to the car (very vanilla type back country riding) but 100 X more enjoyable than the day before.. plus I felt like I got some honest exercise..

Here if we leave around 0630 its a 2 hour drive, worst I have ever had was 3.5 hours (around 100 miles)

I hope the broncos do well next year because when they do well it makes a 20 % dip in the amount of traffic.


----------



## jijir83 (Feb 20, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> so far I've got 15 days in this year, Id say maybe half of those days I actually had a really good time. Most of those were the week before Christmas and few other scattered days.
> 
> Yesterday we had gotten so sick of the lines in Steamboat ( snow was terrible too) we decided to snow shoe some and then we rode our boards back to the car (very vanilla type back country riding) but 100 X more enjoyable than the day before.. plus I felt like I got some honest exercise..
> 
> ...


Lol Sounds like we've had the same experience. The lines the last two weekends at Squaw (cars and people) were ridiculous. Such a cluster-f. Week before Christmas was the best. At least you got 15 days in. I think I'm barely at 10 and only half of them were worth it. One day I went to Squaw and despite all the talk of snow, all they got was pouring rain. I had breakfast then drove back home. During the Superbowl, I was hoping everyone would be watching the game but I guess everyone else was hoping the same. The snow was great that day but the lines were torture. 

I'm thinking of getting 3-4 packs for a few places that I like and get maybe 12 days altogether. It might be more than a pass but I have multiple places to go. The downfall is, if you go on a bad day, you just wasted a ticket :/ 

Grrrr! I need to win the lottery and not have to worry about such things. A private helicopter would make things so much better.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 20, 2017)

jijir83 said:


> A private helicopter would make things so much better.


And/or a private snow cat. Love taking those up the mountain to go off course.


----------



## MetsFan (Feb 21, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> And/or a private snow cat. Love taking those up the mountain to go off course.


OT, my co-workers friend almost had his leg torn off by one of those.  He didn't realize it was in gear when the track started spinning and started dragging him under.  It's a miracle he didn't suffer any permanent injuries.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 21, 2017)

Company tickets. Good seats.






Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 22, 2017)

The Chasm, on the way down to Milford Sound. South Island, NZ.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 22, 2017)

LOL...






Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 22, 2017)

I think out of towners can buy up to half an ounce?


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 22, 2017)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> The Chasm, on the way down to Milford Sound. South Island, NZ.


Is that a painting or a picture?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 28, 2017)

Photo taken with my cellphone.

http://www.doc.govt.nz/parks-and-recreation/places-to-go/fiordland/places/fiordland-national-park/things-to-do/tracks/the-chasm-walk/


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 5, 2017)

Pool Party at Squaw Valley, 7/3/2017. Crappy quality is due to me resizing the photo in... Paint!


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 10, 2017)

that would be a cool addition to some of our ski resorts here!

so we finally got around to "hiking season"  for those of you who may have ski'd at Winter Park before, the tiny lift on the middle uipper right in this photo is the Panoramic Express (highest you can go on Mary Jane Side &amp; this is the lift that takes you to the snow cat access) - its really funny (to me) because the last time I was there it was -10 and windy as FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF odd to see everything so green..


----------



## goodal (Jul 12, 2017)

I pass this barn on the way home most days.


----------



## User1 (Jul 13, 2017)

10/10 would drink again.






wow that photo came out ginormous...

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 28, 2017)

from our trip to S Dakota last week (FYI Mt Rushmore is overrated)


----------



## jeb6294 (Jul 31, 2017)

Okay, technically I didn't take this one, but this was my nephew and stepson out on the 4th of July.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jul 31, 2017)

This one I did take when we stopped for a little break.  We're lucky to live so close to the Little Miami River.  It's a very nice paddle.


----------



## MetsFan (Jul 31, 2017)

Cicada?  It was hanging out on the side of my sons' play house until my 3 year old took a branch and swatted it down.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 1, 2017)

my view last week


----------



## Supe (Aug 1, 2017)

I don't even like the beach, and I'd kill for that and a beer right now.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 1, 2017)

or maybe this one


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 1, 2017)

MetsFan said:


> Cicada?  It was hanging out on the side of my sons' play house until my 3 year old took a branch and swatted it down.


Yep.  In the middle of gettin' out of his shell.  The climb out of the ground without wings and usually latch on to the side of a tree until they pop out with wings and big red googly eyes.  They look pretty impressive, but they're harmless.  Can't bite, sting, etc.  Next time you should grab it and chase him around with it or throw it in his hair.  It's great fun for the whole family...well, fun for all -1.

I know plenty about cicadas because in Cincy we have "broods" that show up on regular schedules.  I think the next big one is in three years?  That's the one that comes every 17 years, and it is huge.  Like millions huge.  So many that their squealing is deafening when you're outside.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 1, 2017)

snickerd3 said:


> or maybe this one
> 
> View attachment 9918


where are the Coronas?  Did you already drink them?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 1, 2017)

snickerd3 said:


> my view last week
> 
> View attachment 9917


did they really "rope off the ocean"?


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 1, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> did they really "rope off the ocean"?


I think it is for the safety of drunk people swimming.  There is a busy dock just to the right not in the photo.  They have a little island just out a bit that they ferry people out to every hr on the hr and there is a  lot of jet ski traffic, scuba/snorkle boat, etc


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Aug 1, 2017)

View attachment 9919


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 1, 2017)

MA_PE said:


> where are the Coronas?  Did you already drink them?


It was the Bahamas...if it wasn't a Heineken or the local brand they didn't serve it.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 1, 2017)

I seem to recall drinking Becks when I was there many years ago.  Mainly, because it was cheaper than the imported Budweiser.


----------



## Dleg (Aug 1, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> did they really "rope off the ocean"?


They do this on resort beaches most places I have been. Like everything, I'll bet ti comes down to a lawsuit somewhere, such as the resort life guard is only responsible for saving your stupid ass within this 3-foot deep zone. Outside the ropes, you're on your own.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 1, 2017)

MA_PE said:


> I seem to recall drinking Becks when I was there many years ago.  Mainly, because it was cheaper than the imported Budweiser.


all inclusive type resort.  Although there were people that went across the street to the sundries/pharmacy store to buy miller lite.


----------



## Dleg (Aug 1, 2017)

A traditional, sod-roofed cabin in the village of Beaver, on the Yukon River in the Alaskan Interior last week.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 1, 2017)

Dleg said:


> They do this on resort beaches most places I have been. Like everything, I'll bet ti comes down to a lawsuit somewhere, such as the resort life guard is only responsible for saving your stupid ass within this 3-foot deep zone. Outside the ropes, you're on your own.


at night the 3ft deep was true prettymuch all the way to the rope. Morning/afternoon once you got about 20ft out it was 10'+ deep.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 1, 2017)

Dleg said:


> A traditional, sod-roofed cabin in the village of Beaver, on the Yukon River in the Alaskan Interior last week.
> 
> View attachment 9922


no thanks!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 1, 2017)

Dleg said:


> A traditional, sod-roofed cabin in the village of Beaver, on the Yukon River in the Alaskan Interior last week.


I wonder if they have Wi-Fi access? :dunno:


----------



## Dleg (Aug 1, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> I wonder if they have Wi-Fi access? :dunno:


Maybe. They get internet via satellite out there, but it's pretty slow unless you are willing to pay. The Village administration offices/clinic had a decent connection, but definitely not fast enough to stream. It was even struggling with FB and EB the night I stayed there, and I was the only person on the connection.  Individual homes may not have internet at all, I am guessing.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 1, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> I wonder if they have Wi-Fi access? :dunno:


I'd be equally concerned as to whether they had indoor plumbing and electricity.


----------



## Dleg (Aug 3, 2017)

Electricity, maybe - the village has a powerplant and distribution system, but this cabin doesn't appear to be connected.

Plumbing, nope!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 4, 2017)

Dleg said:


> the village has a powerplant and distribution system


"distribution system"


----------



## Dleg (Aug 4, 2017)

You've been there too?


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 6, 2017)

This past Saturday was Ohio River Paddlefest. They shut down a 9 mile section of the river to all motorized boat traffic...no barges, no motor boats, no jet skis, no nuthin'...and a couple thousand paddlers take over. It was $75 for all 3 of us to go but I figured paddling the Ohio River through downtown Cincy isn't something you'd get to do any other day, safely anyway. I was very impressed with both of them, I brought some line in case one of them needed a tow, but they made the full 9.5 mile trip.


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## Road Guy (Aug 7, 2017)

very cool idea!


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 7, 2017)

Seeing 2,000+ kayaks, canoes and SUP's  out at one time was pretty impressive.  Makes for a lot of fun when you're out with a lot of other people too.

The 10yo (in glasses) is your typical iPod addict.  He would have spent the whole weekend on the couch or sitting on his bed if I'd let him.  He started to fade pretty hard about 2 miles from the end.  I asked him if he wanted to use the rope.  When he asked how much further I told him that I thought it was around the next bend.  He said he didn't want the rope.  He wanted to do it himself.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 7, 2017)

looks like a lot of fun.  I'm not sure I could sit in one of those for 9.5 mi without my legs getting stiff.


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 7, 2017)

There was a mid-point "party".  Basically just a spot where you could get out, refill water bottles, use the port-o-jon, etc.  They did have a band playing though.  There were safety boats stationed along the course too, usually good size houseboat types.  Most of those had bands on the upper decks playing too.


----------



## Dleg (Aug 7, 2017)

F-22 on display at Eielson AFB in North Pole, Alaska this weekend:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 7, 2017)

Dleg said:


> F-22 on display at Eielson AFB in North Pole, Alaska this weekend:


A lot of $$$$ sitting right there! Very cool! :thumbs:


----------



## Dleg (Aug 7, 2017)

Yeah.  It was the only plane that was roped off, too. You could approach any of the others (F-16, F-15, F-18, Apache, B-52, etc.) for a much more detailed look.  

Note the reflectiveness of the paint - it's not glossy, but it has a metallic tone to it. Part of the radar absorbing system, according to the pilot we were talking to.


----------



## User1 (Aug 7, 2017)

it's beautiful.


----------



## Dleg (Aug 7, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> it's beautiful.


I agree.  Here's another shot that shows off the shape:


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 7, 2017)

When we did the Lockheed-Martin tour back in cub scouts a few years ago you couldn't even take a camera into the building and then you got an extra pat down before you walked near the F-22.  We saw one of the last three being built (or so the guide said)  but it was a really cool plane to see up close like that. Totally different from the other stuff..

Did you get one of the B-52 in the background?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 7, 2017)

Starscream!!!


----------



## Dleg (Aug 7, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> Did you get one of the B-52 in the background?


OK here's some more.  The B-52 was visiting from Louisiana.  We sat underneath the fuselage for a good 30 minutes waiting in line for a tour of the cockpit. Finally the officer giving the tours came down and told us that it was near 100 degrees inside, and my son decided he didn't want to go in:


----------



## Dleg (Aug 7, 2017)

I still really like the looks of the F-18. This was from one of the Canadian units taking part in Red Flag this month. Cool tail markings. The pilot was a super nice guy (eh). He had been bombing ISIS in this plane last year. He emphasized how old these planes are - did Mach 1.8 when it was new, but now can only do 1.4.  Note the jet fuel leak under the plane. I wouldn't be surprised if the US fleet is in similar condition, given the lack of investment in maintenance and replacement.


----------



## Dleg (Aug 7, 2017)

F-16 Aggressor. The pilot was saying that this is the "arctic splinter" scheme. They paint the F-16s to match current Russian camouflage schemes for more realistic training.  They have a sky blue pattern and brown patterns similar to this one, but the newer ones have hard edges instead of the soft sprayed edges between colors.


----------



## Dleg (Aug 7, 2017)

Visiting F-15 unit from Missouri, training in Red Flag.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 8, 2017)

great pictures!


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 8, 2017)

Very cool pics @Dleg. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 8, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> Very cool pics @Dleg. Thanks for sharing.


x2!


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 8, 2017)

Dleg said:


> I still really like the looks of the F-18. This was from one of the Canadian units taking part in Red Flag this month. Cool tail markings. The pilot was a super nice guy (eh). He had been bombing ISIS in this plane last year. He emphasized how old these planes are - did Mach 1.8 when it was new, but now can only do 1.4.  Note the jet fuel leak under the plane. I wouldn't be surprised if the US fleet is in similar condition, given the lack of investment in maintenance and replacement.


I'm sure we need to keep coming up with new stuff to stay ahead of Russia, China and *ahem* Iran, but it's funny, all the fighting we're doing today has been with old stuff because that's what works best.  When I was in Afghanistan, the most advanced fighters on the base were some F-15's and -16's.  The vast majority of the panes on the airfield were A-10's and C-130's/C-130 gunships.  Had a lot of Apache helicopters too, which is another one that's been around for 35 years.


----------



## Dleg (Aug 8, 2017)

No argument from me on the portfolio of old vs new technology.  But how long should we allow an airframe to serve in such a critical role? Remember your mechanics of materials and the finite service life of aluminum.  The KC-135 tanker we also toured rolled off the assembly line in 1959. The B-52 might be even older.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 8, 2017)

I'd say it's also likely due to the capital investment involved with the older defense equipment. F-15's and -16's also were not cheap. These aren't things taken out on a lease that you can just upgrade after 5-10 years. Although, the KC-135 and B-52 are probably different stories with regard to investment.


----------



## User1 (Aug 8, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> B-52


Sign says (woo) "Stay away, fools"'Cause love rules at the Love ShackWell, it's set way back in the middle of a fieldJust a funky old shack and I gotta get backGlitter on the mattressGlitter on the highwayGlitter on the front porchGlitter on the highway


----------



## envirotex (Sep 5, 2017)

From a while back...


----------



## Dleg (Sep 7, 2017)

envirotex said:


> From a while back...
> 
> View attachment 10056


Thumbs?  Or at least, that's what those islands used to be called, back when I did well logging on them in the early 90s. (off Long Beach, right?)


----------



## envirotex (Sep 7, 2017)

Dleg said:


> Thumbs?  Or at least, that's what those islands used to be called, back when I did well logging on them in the early 90s. (off Long Beach, right?)


THUMS, but yes, Wilmington Field.  It was one of the coolest field trips that I have ever taken.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 8, 2017)

apparently I moved to tattoine..


----------



## Dleg (Sep 8, 2017)

I can hear the John Williams theme.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 8, 2017)

Yes!!!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 8, 2017)

Those are the high school Kids getting ready to tend to the moisture Vaperators on the side side before there is hell to pay


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 8, 2017)

No Toshi Station to pick up power converters for them!!!! ldman:


----------



## Dleg (Sep 8, 2017)

I hope you were watching out for Sand People.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 10, 2017)

Dleg said:


> I hope you were watching out for Sand People.


But I only saw one set of tracks...


----------



## Flyer_PE (Sep 10, 2017)

My favorites for Oshkosh 2017:

Matt Younkin flying the Beach 18:







Heritage Flight (F-35, A-10, and 2 P51 Mustangs):






A warthog for @knight1fox3:






And a couple from the Blue Angels performance:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 11, 2017)

Flyer_PE said:


> My favorites for Oshkosh 2017:


Nice photos! Thanks for sharing. :thumbs:


----------



## User1 (Oct 19, 2017)

Finally had the painting I bought in siem reap stretched onto a frame and now I can hang it on a wall somewhere!!





Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Oct 19, 2017)

Made this 10 years ago today for a bar crawl shirt 





Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 19, 2017)

One Man of the Moment, please.


----------



## User1 (Oct 21, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> One Man of the Moment, please.


I want a man of the moment, every moment! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Oct 22, 2017)

My project this weekend. Why did it take so long!?





Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Supe (Oct 23, 2017)

Neat!


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 23, 2017)

Nice rack!  That looks like some vintage audio equipment there.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 23, 2017)

pintrest idea?


----------



## User1 (Oct 23, 2017)

MA_PE said:


> Nice rack!  That looks like some vintage audio equipment there.


yep. it's my dad's old stuff. it has a cassette deck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and my mom brought me some of the old cassettes she found lying around. i need some speakers to hook up and start jamming!


----------



## User1 (Oct 23, 2017)

snickerd3 said:


> pintrest idea?


i didn't see it on pinterest, if that's what you're asking. i envision things sometimes, and they evolve, and then i make them happen. SOMETIMES they are terrible in reality, but most of the time, they end up being pretty darn cool! I also didn't make a tutorial to make a blog to post it on. haha


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 23, 2017)

I was just going to ask if I spied a tape deck. Nice!!! 

Did anyone in HS ever make you a mix tape?  Time to throw them in if so!  Ha ha.


----------



## User1 (Oct 23, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> I was just going to ask if I spied a tape deck. Nice!!!
> 
> Did anyone in HS ever make you a mix tape?  Time to throw them in if so!  Ha ha.


I KNOW! I haven't looked through the ones she gave me. Unfortunately, most of my mix"tape"s were in the form of compact discs  BUT I STILL HAVE THEM. haha. 

I was on the dance team in HS and before those fancy computer programs where you could splice music together, I had to press pause and record just right to make a cut for a dance! lolll how many times I had to do it to make it right. ugh. the struggle was so freaking real.


----------



## User1 (Oct 23, 2017)

also, many of the albums my dad had were flooded so the outer sleeves were ruined. therefore I have brown replacement covers for them that just don't have tons of pizzaz. I might get some of that weird tape and tape the edges to make them look more fun and also so i can pick them out once i get familiar with what tape is on what album.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 23, 2017)

I had a DUAL cassette deck to record tape-to-tape.  OOOOHHH.

I still have my direct drive turntable.  I needed to buy an external preamp circuit to be able to use it on the "newer" receivers that didn't have  a "phono" input.  I have a bunch of classic rock albums that have only been played a couple of times.  Back in the day, I'd buy the album new and record it to a cassette and then play the cassette so the albums didn't get worn/scratched.


----------



## User1 (Oct 23, 2017)

MA_PE said:


> I had a DUAL cassette deck to record tape-to-tape.  OOOOHHH.
> 
> I still have my direct drive turntable.  I needed to buy an external preamp circuit to be able to use it on the "newer" receivers that didn't have  a "phono" input.  I have a bunch of classic rock albums that have only been played a couple of times.  Back in the day, I'd buy the album new and record it to a cassette and then play the cassette so the albums didn't get worn/scratched.


i mean, if you wanna send the albums my way I'll make sure they get good use


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 23, 2017)

I'll keep you in mind.  I'm in a clearing out stuff mode these days.


----------



## User1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Added my wood slices above for some flair. I like the placement! It's coming together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">





Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## envirotex (Oct 27, 2017)

MA_PE said:


> I'll keep you in mind.  I'm in a clearing out stuff mode these days.


Me too. Moving sucks.


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 20, 2018)

Overlooking gecko gulch.


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Feb 22, 2018)

I was very fortunate to meet this guy. In my view, he's a nice and intelligent guy.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 22, 2018)

Dean Agnostic said:


> I was very fortunate to meet this guy. In my view, he's a nice and intelligent guy.
> 
> View attachment 10831


Jackie Chan! Nice. Always wanted to meet him in person...


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Feb 23, 2018)

At the time, I was going to say some sort of joke to him, but we were surrounded by the Marines, so I was very formal to him.


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 26, 2018)

Gitmo wildfire week of Feb. 19. Caused by animal tripping a landmine on the Cuban side of the fence. Wind pushed it into US territory. Cooked off over 600 mines and other UXO in under 48 hours. Only 40 some of those mines were on the US side (those that were not found and removed under orders from Clinton)...


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 27, 2018)

UXO...those are finicky SOBs


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 5, 2018)

So much powder this past Friday at Homewood!


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 5, 2018)

look nice! where is the bloody Mary pic?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 6, 2018)

Or one of those "toes on the beach" pics, but with ski/snowboard boots?


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 8, 2018)

The good news is that I got to see the sun come up on the plains, the bad news is I was up early enough to see the sun come up on the plains


----------



## Dleg (Mar 8, 2018)

A picture from back in January when it was a little colder. This was in a wastewater treatment plant, with a lot of moisture in the indoor air


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 29, 2018)

had some time to kill this morning waiting on the GD Comcast dude so took the dog for a brief walk.. lady comes running down the trail and is hysterical that a wolf just tried to attack her and her dog (one of those rat size dogs) she dropped her phone and was trying to clean it off to call 911 I guess... walk around the corner and see this.... must be the Kalifornians that cant tell the difference between a coyote and a wolf? - although a wolf would have been pretty cool to see..


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 30, 2018)

Bringing something extra home with me from Spain. Couldn't get them while in Gitmo...


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 20, 2018)

Thank you America for "Everything"!


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 20, 2018)

Here's the view from the doorway looking out to the street.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 27, 2018)

terrible pic, but this was a cool sight, yesterday two eagles, the one on the left stands out as a bald eagle, and a golden eagle on the right were fighting over the rights to eat a prairie dog. Of course they stopped when I tried to get a pic, but the golden eagle had the prairie dog in its beak and both birds were on the ground with their full wings spread out circling each other about to get in a fight I guess.. then the golden eagle covered itself with the wings (why it just looks like a rock) and eventually the bald eagle flew away..


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 27, 2018)

My $400 is worth 414,400 in South Korea currency. So my $1,000 is worth 1,036,000 in South Korea currency. 

Wohooo!

I feel like a millionaire and delusional as well.


----------



## Road Guy (May 4, 2018)

heh...


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 5, 2018)

Dean Agnostic on the right. I told the President “Mr. President , I am Just a regular engineer from engineerboards.com, no homo - but Baby imagine how great it’d be to have a delusional engineer on your team.” Lol!


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 25, 2018)

Have seen a pic of this bridge many times but seeing it in person was just really impressive - this pic doesn't do the magnitude of it justice -defin "real engineering" went on here!


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 1, 2019)

Whatcha think this is?


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 1, 2019)

Squirrel?


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 3, 2019)

I think this dog growled at me today


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 3, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> I think this dog growled at me today


Did you growl back?


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 4, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Squirrel?


----------



## Dleg (Mar 4, 2019)

What a tropical beach looks like 4 months after being battered by a Category 5 storm with confirmed 200 mph wind gusts (kind of cleans up the beach!)


----------



## Exengineer (May 12, 2019)

The domes of an Orthodox Christian church across the street from the train station in Odessa, Ukraine.  Taken March 30, 2019.


----------



## Road Guy (May 18, 2019)

Run you fat bastards!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (May 22, 2019)

I'm sorry...

View attachment 13277


----------



## preeb (May 23, 2019)

Strainer's installed, boss.


----------



## jeb6294 (May 23, 2019)

So, I got a side gig working security with the Cincinnati Reds.  Not supposed to take selfies, but I managed to snap a covert pict while I was "checking my messages".  TBH, I don't know who most of these guys are, but maybe there are some Cubs fans on here.


----------



## mudpuppy (May 24, 2019)

jeb6294 said:


> So, I got a side gig working security with the Cincinnati Reds.  Not supposed to take selfies, but I managed to snap a covert pict while I was "checking my messages".  TBH, I don't know who most of these guys are, but maybe there are some Cubs fans on here.
> 
> View attachment 13284




That's pretty cool!  My wife is a big Cubs fan.  That looks like Contreras sitting on the left, and it's definitely Baez standing second from the right.  He injured his ankle a week or two ago and looks like's he's wearing a brace on it.


----------



## jeb6294 (May 24, 2019)

It's hysterical sitting down there.  When you see games on TV, you figure the players are just sitting there watching the game.  The way those guys crack on each other, trash talk and give the umps a hard time it's like when I play softball the way they're goofing off.

The boys got a huge kick out of it too.  Day game, so when I got home, I flipped on the replay of the game and at one point asked them, "hey, who's that guy sitting in the dugout?" when they had the camera panned over that direction.


----------



## MA_PE (May 24, 2019)

Jeb:  that's pretty fun and they pay you to boot.  nice.


----------



## User1 (Jun 19, 2019)

Caption this pls


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 19, 2019)

Your friend in the background reminded me of Scumbag Steve...


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 19, 2019)

This belongs in the drunk tank.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jun 19, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> Caption this pls
> 
> View attachment 13421


“It’s okay guys, the shoe rack won’t bother you anymore”


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 19, 2019)

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> “It’s okay guys, the shoe rack won’t bother you anymore”


It doesn't look like anyone has bothered that shoe rack since about 1975


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

Sometimes violence is the answer...


----------



## Dleg (Jun 19, 2019)

Are you about to give it to the dog (or is that a cat?)


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 20, 2019)

The dog brought it to me //content.invisioncic.com/r86644/emoticons/default_sad.png


----------



## Dleg (Jun 20, 2019)

Looks like it was still alive?


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 8, 2019)

Best fishing rod case seen in the secure area of the airport. TSA approved and permitted; gate agent refused... (Look at what she's carrying.)


----------



## akwooly (Jul 8, 2019)

i recognize this terminal.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 8, 2019)

Those look like 6” heels?


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 9, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Those look like 6” heels?


No, 3.5" at most I'm guessing.


----------



## Supe (Jul 9, 2019)

RG frequently mistakes 3.5" for 6".


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 9, 2019)

I was in the pool!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Road Guy (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 13, 2019)

Nice day for the beach!


----------



## maryannette (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jul 13, 2019)

Our vacation spot last weekend. Way out in the middle of nowhere, nothing but trees and mountains for miles.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 17, 2019)

Sunrise


----------



## maryannette (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Road Guy (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Road Guy (Jan 7, 2020)

Antelope Slot Canyon from October, the pics are cool but IMO not worth the $$ they charge for the tours..


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 9, 2020)

Met a new friend camping in New Mexico.


----------



## NikR_PE (Jan 9, 2020)

Master slacker said:


> View attachment 15866
> 
> 
> Met a new friend camping in New Mexico.


Don't get too handsy. That new friend has a wedding ring.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 9, 2020)

Casualty of living room forts.


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 9, 2020)

There are some awesome photos in this thread.


----------



## Supe (Jan 9, 2020)

Master slacker said:


> Casualty of living room forts farts.


FTFY


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 9, 2020)

Supe said:


> FTFY


Well... yeah... how else would the glass get blown out?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 11, 2020)

The view from my Airbnb right now:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 11, 2020)

January beach in Maine


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 19, 2020)

This was a good reminder to get some sort of squirrel trap...


----------



## Orchid PE (Feb 18, 2020)

When my buddy was out hiking in the redwood national park, he found a funny tree and sent me this photo.




About 8 years later, I was out hiking and found a funny tree. I then sent him this photo.




He then had to explain to me how saplings are made.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 1, 2020)

Earlier today on the local highway:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 1, 2020)

Did the board start out angled on the road side, or is that due to friction?


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 1, 2020)

Unknown. I'm just surprised he cleared the two overpasses he had to get through to get to this point.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 1, 2020)

That’s ones way to keep your blind spots clear!


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 1, 2020)

Social distancing, freeway style


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## leggo PE (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## pbrme (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## pbrme (Oct 8, 2021)

Successive pic posts... trying to pad my post count. Our backyard fire pit.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## leggo PE (Dec 31, 2021)

Mt. Saint Helen’s! Happy NYE!


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 10, 2022)

Sunset at 35k feet between Hawaii and Guam.


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jan 10, 2022)

leggo PE said:


> View attachment 23689



I'm assuming California?


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 14, 2022)

Local sign after our wind storms the past few weeks.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 14, 2022)




----------

